

When the Birds and the Bees Were Not Enough: Aristotle’s Masterpiece - benbreen
http://publicdomainreview.org/2015/08/19/when-the-birds-and-the-bees-were-not-enough-aristotles-masterpiece/

======
colordrops
Interesting how a funky title keeps something towards the top but no one
posts. Sometimes I think this is a Reddit testing ground.

~~~
platz
either that or one of the mods greenlights the piece

~~~
colordrops
Is there a description somewhere of the moderation process here?

